
Show HN: Webframe – get design inspiration from 800+ web app screenshots - calummoore
https://webframe.xyz
======
dougk16
Nice this is legitimately useful. I dare say I would even pay for a service
like this. Not like right now, but once in a blue moon where I have to throw a
little website together for something, I'm not a designer and don't really
care, just want to copy trends and get a little cheap inspiration. I'm lazy.
And I find myself going to a bunch of different sites to see what they do, but
you basically did all the leg work already.

Anyway I bookmarked this. I hope it's still running in a year or two when I
may need it!

~~~
calummoore
Thanks, great to hear you find it useful!

Yes, I do/did exactly the same - that's why I created Webframe! I've got a
couple of ideas to possibly monetize it, but the main priority right now is
making it useful!

I hope it's around in a year or two also!

